

Ask HN: What were your "life-changing" books? - leoplct


======
kalagan
It might be a bit cliché but I read On the road by Jack Kerouac and it
motivated me to do a big road trip alone across USA/Canada/Mexico. I met many
awesome peoples, became more confident, more adventurous, more open to people
and new experiences. So the trip changed my life but the book led me to it.
This other book motivated me as well : Journey to the End of the Night by
Louis-Ferdinand Céline

------
wanda
I don't know about 'life-changing' but the best books I ever read were:

Tractatus Logico-Philosophicus

    
    
      (Ludwig Wittgenstein)
    
    

Being and Time

    
    
      (Martin Heidegger)
    
    

Of Grammatology

    
    
      (Jacques Derrida)
    
    

Writing and Difference

    
    
      (Jacques Derrida)
    
    

Martian Timeslip

    
    
      (Philip K. Dick)
    
    

Ringworld

    
    
      (Larry Niven)
    
    

The Forever War

    
    
      (Joe Haldeman)
    
    

The Metamorphosis

    
    
      (Franz Kafka)
    
    

Finally, the Greek tragedies and Goethe's poetry are basically perfect.

------
usablebytes
\- "How to win friends and influence people" by Dale Carnegie

\- "The art of thinking clearly" by Ralf Dobelli

\- "Sources of power" by Gary Klein

\- "The 8 pillars of motivation" by Farnoosh Brock

\- "ReWork" by Jason Fried and David Hansson

\- "Don't make me think" by Steve Krug

\- "The art of explanation" by Lee LeFever

\- "Getting real" by 37Signals

\- "The secret" by Rhonda Byrne

------
egosophist
Out of the Silent Planet - C.S. Lewis

The Moon is a Harsh Mistress - R.A. Heinlein

The Foundation Trilogy - Isaac Asimov

------
bdunbar
'A Canticle For Leibowitz' by Walter Miller.

Because it helped bring me to the Catholic faith.

------
elviejo
The Goal (Goldratt) led me to see everything as a system and how to Hack it.

------
egosophist
Kafka...the Starvation Artist...had forgotten that one...powerful.

------
touristtam
"Eichmann in Jerusalem" by Hannah Arendt

------
zmkahn
Shantaram - Gregory David Roberts

------
actionbrandon
fooled by randomness

